# I Need Help Gameplanning



## jminion1 (Jul 2, 2005)

What are you cooking on?
Jim


----------



## jminion1 (Jul 2, 2005)

Then cooking the day before or an early start would be the way to go.
Cooking on a WSM I would do an over night cook and hot hold till dinner.
Jim


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2005)

Agreed. Whatever you target serving time is ... gear to pull it 4-5 hours prior to that and let it rest. It'll stay just fine and happy in the cooler. I'll be just as goooooood if'n not better.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2005)

I can't answer that because I don't know anything about that smoker.
Do you have a remote therm with alarm?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd throw that brand new thermo into it now...Why not?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2005)

you'll be fine...remember butts are the most forgiving cuts of meat.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 4, 2005)

I can see it now, Necked Man Arrested while trying to rescue food on his barbecue pit. You should be fine. Butts are hard to mess up. Pass me a piece of that nice bark please.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 4, 2005)

There is a long running debate on damping a smoke stack. I personally run mine wide open all the time. You might want to play around with it and see what works best for you. Welcome to the nutty world of barbecue. Don't think what you did last time will work next time. That's what makes barbecue so much fun! Are you having fun? Don't get all flipped out over things. As long as you get to eat your mistakes, It's all good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad all went well robo. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2005)

Great job Robo!!  Next time, how about some pictures!! :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2005)

I have no idea what that picture is of????


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 7, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken that is Maria Sharapova and I think her coach at Wimbledon. (i would know maria sharapova anywhere  )


----------



## Finney (Jul 7, 2005)

Robo-Chachi said:
			
		

> It is symbolic of the teary reunion of myself and Brando T.  (We've known each other for several years from a music forum).


Isn't young love grand?!?!  :hug:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 8, 2005)

So, this topic has drifted far enough to stop...thanks!! [-X


----------

